# جداول لحساب جميع انواع التروس ارجو ان تعم الفائدة



## spaik_1 (28 فبراير 2013)

ارجو الدعاء
http://www.filebig.net/files/FQPaCXwjxJ


----------



## spaik_1 (2 مارس 2013)

ملف اخر به بعض التعديلات
Download le rtoute dentate التروس.xlsx file
*Download le rtoute dentate التروس.xlsx file*


----------



## spaik_1 (21 مارس 2013)

محدش قال راية في الجداول يعني


----------



## محمد هانى1989 (21 مارس 2013)

هى بصيغة اى عشان افتحها بس الاول


----------



## spaik_1 (21 مارس 2013)

excel2007


----------



## محمد عبد الله ب (22 مارس 2013)

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## wagdyebrahem (2 أبريل 2013)

ياريت بس لو تغير من الاكسيل للورد يكون افضل والملف رائ تسلم ايدك


----------



## elnahhas (2 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## spaik_1 (3 أبريل 2013)

wagdyebrahem قال:


> ياريت بس لو تغير من الاكسيل للورد يكون افضل والملف رائ تسلم ايدك



السلام عليكم بس الملف معمول علي هيئة معادلات ما عليك انك تكتب الارقام في الخانات الخضراء وهيا هتتحس لوحدها


----------



## spaik_1 (4 أبريل 2013)

هذه جداول جديدة بها بعض التعديلات وزياده في القونين للمسلمين فقط
للتشغيل علي اكسل 2003 فيما فوق Download جدول جديد لحسابات التروس 2003.xls file 
للتشغيل علي اكسل 2007 فيما فوقDownload جدول جديد لحسابات التروس 2007.xlsx file


----------



## sust mch (10 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## spaik_1 (18 مايو 2013)

وبارك فيكم جميعا


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (27 يوليو 2013)

*احسنت عمل رائع *


----------



## I love Iraq (28 يوليو 2013)

احسنت على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## audaa (6 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير ) ارجو شرح طريقة حساب راس التقسيم التروس العدل والمائل رجاء


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ملف رائع


----------



## spaik_1 (16 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم


----------



## shihhab (11 أبريل 2014)

الروابط لاتعمل.....................................................................................................................


----------



## أحمد رأفت (4 أغسطس 2014)

شــــــــــــــــكرآ على مجهودك لكن هذة الروابط لاا تعمل


----------



## محمد حسن العوض (18 أغسطس 2014)

الروابط لا تعمل يا ريت ترفعها من جديد و جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## en-ahmad (22 أغسطس 2014)

الملف غير موجود ... هيك عم يطلع بالرابط ...
اذا كان هناك طريقة اخرى ارجو الايفاد بها وشكرا لك


----------



## samiabbass (7 مارس 2015)

الملف غير موجود في الموقع


----------



## mshkoreen (11 مارس 2015)

اخي جزاك الله خير 


الاجو اصلاح الروابط لنستفيد


----------



## hus2248 (9 أبريل 2015)

الروابط لا تعمل جزاك الله خير


----------



## المتحدة للصناعات (18 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز​


----------



## ahmed sasa (29 أبريل 2015)

جهد مشككووووووررررررررر


----------



## ahmed mohamed 1991 (17 مايو 2015)

جميل


----------

